# Stick for Self Defense



## stonewall1350

I am just curious if you guys carry sticks for self defense. If so, what kinds? What legislation do you have to pay attention to? Do you need a license? I carry a firearm myself, but I always like to to find out about other self defense weapons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour

stonewall1350 said:


> I am just curious if you guys carry sticks for self defense. If so, what kinds? What legislation do you have to pay attention to? Do you need a license? I carry a firearm myself, but I always like to to find out about other self defense weapons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was advised years ago by an officer (someone I trained with) that anything carried *as a weapon* could be problematic unless you have a license. There's no license for sticks, so carrying a stick as a weapon is problematic. That doesn't apply if the stick has another use, so if I want one, I carry a cane. I legitimately use on sometimes (less in the last few years) to alleviate pain in my knee or arthritic toe, and sometimes carry it even when I don't need it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Gerry is correct.


----------



## Danny T

I carry a cane because of my bad knees. Anything can be a weapon. I carry a cane...because of my bad knees.


----------



## Steve

You jist never know when a stickball game will occur.  Besf to be prepared.


----------



## KangTsai

Carrying anything as a weapon is gonna bring some legal work on the table. Strange how, legally in the US, a handgun is more viable than a stick to carry around.


----------



## crazydiamond

Yep I can get a permit to carry a hand gun - but not a simple baton for self defense.  Money and Politics.

However I do have a modest sized tactical flashlight which I can carry just about anywhere (including a plane) and have trained with.


----------



## CB Jones

gpseymour said:


> I was advised years ago by an officer (someone I trained with) that anything carried *as a weapon* could be problematic unless you have a license. There's no license for sticks, so carrying a stick as a weapon is problematic. That doesn't apply if the stick has another use, so if I want one, I carry a cane. I legitimately use on sometimes (less in the last few years) to alleviate pain in my knee or arthritic toe, and sometimes carry it even when I don't need it.



So are you saying that the defense of "President Teddy Roosevelt authorized it" won't work?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

CB Jones said:


> So are you saying that the defense of "President Teddy Roosevelt authorized it" won't work?


Only if you say it very softly.


----------



## Midnight-shadow

gpseymour said:


> I was advised years ago by an officer (someone I trained with) that anything carried *as a weapon* could be problematic unless you have a license. There's no license for sticks, so carrying a stick as a weapon is problematic. That doesn't apply if the stick has another use, so if I want one, I carry a cane. I legitimately use on sometimes (less in the last few years) to alleviate pain in my knee or arthritic toe, and sometimes carry it even when I don't need it.



We have similar laws in the UK. Under our dangerous weapons act you aren't allowed to carry anything that can be used as a weapon (even though just about anything can be used as a weapon) unless you have a valid professional or medical reason for it. So a walking cane is about all you can have here too.


----------



## Dirty Dog

If I carry a weapon (and I almost always do) it's a gun. Most commonly a Glock 19. I carry a knife, for opening packages and trimming cuticles. I don't see any reason to muck about with half measures.
If I do carry a stick, it's a cane, because I have a tricky knee.


----------



## Paul_D

Midnight-shadow said:


> We have similar laws in the UK. Under our dangerous weapons act you aren't allowed to carry anything that can be used as a weapon (even though just about anything can be used as a weapon) unless you have a valid professional or medical reason for it. So a walking cane is about all you can have here too.


In the U.K. you also can't carry a walking cane if you do so with the intention of using it to defend yourself.


----------



## Midnight-shadow

Paul_D said:


> In the U.K. you also can't carry a walking cane if you do so with the intention of using it to defend yourself.



Yes, hence why I said for professional or medical reasons. So if you need a cane to help you walk around, that is fine, or if you are a carpenter you can carry your tools around while doing a job.


----------



## Juany118

Check the laws in your State, carrying an expandable baton or stick specifically as a weapon may be illegal in your jurisdiction.  Best option, imo, is to always see what is in your environment that my be used as a stick and to not likot yourself to stick work.  I have been doing a lot of flexible weapon practice lately so I can use a belt etc.


----------



## Juany118

Juany118 said:


> Check the laws in your State, carrying an expandable baton or stick specifically as a weapon may be illegal in your jurisdiction.  Best option, imo, is to always see what is in your environment that my be used as a stick and to not likot yourself to stick work.  I have been doing a lot of flexible weapon practice lately so I can use a belt etc.



Was using my phone so "likot" should have been "limit."


----------



## JowGaWolf

gpseymour said:


> I was advised years ago by an officer (someone I trained with) that anything carried *as a weapon* could be problematic unless you have a license. There's no license for sticks, so carrying a stick as a weapon is problematic. That doesn't apply if the stick has another use, so if I want one, I carry a cane. I legitimately use on sometimes (less in the last few years) to alleviate pain in my knee or arthritic toe, and sometimes carry it even when I don't need it.


It will probably depend on where the person lives as well.  For example, where I live I can probably get away with no problem or hassle walking through the neighborhood with a stick or even a staff.  There have been enough dog attacks in Georgia that carrying a stick while walking makes good sense.   Now travel 20 miles into the major city here and that reasoning doesn't make as much sense.  I would feel strange carrying a stick or a staff in the city.  I'm more likely to trade my stick for a cane.  Which makes sense culturally in the south where obesity is a major problem.  In general people get bad backs, bad knees and either one of these is understandable especially when the person is 40 and older.

Pocket knives with a short blade can be carried without a license, which may be a better weapon than a stick, depending on the blade.  Things like sticks, staffs, and canes require some kind of skill level to really be useful to you.  I've seen all three used for defense with such a low skill level, that the people using the weapons may have done better with a fork or a brick.


----------



## JP3

Of all the possible weapons out there, your basic stick is the one most likely to be... "found." So, I personally spend more time thinking about sticks than anything else, either fighting with, or against, the stick.  That being said, just having a stick in your hand and raising it, or sometimes even holding it while being otherwise aggressive can result in a charge for assault in some jurisdictions.


----------



## Robert Sterling

Danny T said:


> I carry a cane because of my bad knees. Anything can be a weapon. I carry a cane...because of my bad knees.


Like Gandalf in Two Tower


----------



## drop bear

The kiddies where I used to work were mad keen for beating people with a trolley handle.






Actually that might even be where I used to work.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

Anything you carry can be a weapon i carry my eskrima stick


----------



## dvcochran

stonewall1350 said:


> I am just curious if you guys carry sticks for self defense. If so, what kinds? What legislation do you have to pay attention to? Do you need a license? I carry a firearm myself, but I always like to to find out about other self defense weapons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an old post I know but I think this will be interesting. A man was fined for aggravated assault from an encounter where he used drum sticks as a weapon. It went to gran jury and the judge said it was NOT aggravated but instead simple assault due to the "weapons" used. He was in fact a drummer in a local band so there was a justifiable reason for him to have the drum sticks on his person.
So learn to play the drums, join a well known band and you can carry drum sticks around. But you could still be charged and have to go through an expensive hassle.
I know this as fact since I was the charging officer.


----------



## jobo

dvcochran said:


> This is an old post I know but I think this will be interesting. A man was fined for aggravated assault from an encounter where he used drum sticks as a weapon. It went to gran jury and the judge said it was NOT aggravated but instead simple assault due to the "weapons" used. He was in fact a drummer in a local band so there was a justifiable reason for him to have the drum sticks on his person.
> So learn to play the drums, join a well known band and you can carry drum sticks around. But you could still be charged and have to go through an expensive hassle.
> I know this as fact since I was the charging officer.


drum sticks wouldn't be my weapon of choice, unless 8 wanted to drum some respect in to him, so I'm not sure it's worth the time, may take up hockey though


----------



## DocWard

dvcochran said:


> This is an old post I know but I think this will be interesting. A man was fined for aggravated assault from an encounter where he used drum sticks as a weapon. It went to gran jury and the judge said it was NOT aggravated but instead simple assault due to the "weapons" used. He was in fact a drummer in a local band so there was a justifiable reason for him to have the drum sticks on his person.
> So learn to play the drums, join a well known band and you can carry drum sticks around. But you could still be charged and have to go through an expensive hassle.
> I know this as fact since I was the charging officer.



Interesting thought. A pair of heavier drumsticks could be wielded effectively with a little practice, used for striking and thrusting. Yes you give up about 10" or more over a 28" escrima stick, but at 16-18" or so, one could still have a good chance of fending off an attacker, depending on what he is armed with.


----------



## geezer

Well Gents, it's all about what kinda drumming you do. Now if you do traditional Japanese Tyco drumming, heck yeah! Those tyco drumsticks would be perfect for defense!!!
Check this out:


----------



## Gerry Seymour

geezer said:


> Well Gents, it's all about what kinda drumming you do. Now if you do traditional Japanese Tyco drumming, heck yeah! Those tyco drumsticks would be perfect for defense!!!
> Check this out:


 Easily. I love Kodo. I have a remix album of their stuff I've had for 15-20 years.


----------



## Grange

If I can open carry a firearm or knife without issue in my State I can't imagine carrying a stick will be an issue other than it may not be comfortable.


----------



## geezer

Grange said:


> If I can open carry a firearm or knife without issue in my State I can't imagine carrying a stick will be an issue other than it may not be comfortable.


Depends on the state, so don't count on logic. In my state you can carry a gun openly or concealed in public with no permit, and pretty much any kind of knife or sword but nunchakus were illegal until last month!

When they finally legalized 'chuks, our state's Attorney General whipped out a pair to celebrate:


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

stonewall1350 said:


> I carry a firearm myself, but I always like to to find out about other self defense weapons.


If I can't carry my Walter PPK when I travel in foreign country, I always wear this no matter where I go. I'm not too sure it's 100% legal. When I wear this, I'll have a rope to hold on my pants. I also spend a lot of training time to pull my steel belt out as fast as I can.







In the following clip, if I have to deal with only 2 guys with short knife, I'll have pretty good confidence that I can smash my belt on their heads before their knife can stab into my chest.








Danny T said:


> I carry a cane...because of my bad knees.


I wear steel belt because I want to maintain my 33 inch waist.


----------



## Holmejr

stonewall1350 said:


> I am just curious if you guys carry sticks for self defense. If so, what kinds? What legislation do you have to pay attention to? Do you need a license? I carry a firearm myself, but I always like to to find out about other self defense weapons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, but the point of FMA is to train the student to become weapon. Even if you take an perpetrator's weapon from them, as soon as you do it's your weapon and you become liable for it's action. Criminal, civil and moral.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Stick for Self Defense​
Will there be any difference if you train stick for SD, or you train stick for fighting?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Stick for Self Defense​
> Will there be any difference if you train stick for SD, or you train stick for fighting?


Only in some particulars. In the larger matters, I think the basics are the same.


----------



## Alan0354

KangTsai said:


> Carrying anything as a weapon is gonna bring some legal work on the table. Strange how, legally in the US, a handgun is more viable than a stick to carry around.


Sure, you might not get into as much trouble carrying a gun, but once you pull it out and particular shooting someone, you'll be in so much trouble regardless it's justifiable or not.

Don't believe me, look at the McCloskey couple getting into so much trouble just pulling out guns to defend their property. They did nothing wrong and is justifiable. But look at how much money they spent and still had to plead to some crime. You shoot someone, you'll be in a world of trouble.

Problem is the DA is going to make an example out of you to make their name. It happens everywhere, not just in the liberal states.

I have so many guns, but I decided that's not the way to go to carry it out unless I am going to some bad area. I am 68 and I have knee problem, it's much more normal to carry a cane......and pepper spray.


----------



## Dirty Dog

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Political discussions do not belong here, they belong HERE. Please move the politics there, or you can expect to find this thread locked and warning points being issued.

Mark A Cochran
@Dirty Dog 
MartialTalk Senior Moderator


----------



## geezer

Alan0354 said:


> Don't believe me, look at the McCloskey couple getting into so much trouble just pulling out guns to defend their property. They did nothing wrong and is justifiable. But look at how much money they spent and still had to plead to some crime. You shoot someone, you'll be in a world of trouble.


No politics, but an interesting side-note: I just read that the McCloskeys got _pardoned_ last week. Well, whatever your politics, that's not likely to happen for ordinary individuals like me, so my take away is not to go waving around guns ...._or any other weapon_ if you have any choice at all. 

For self defense, I still recommend first trying awareness, avoidance and de-escalation.


----------



## Alan0354

geezer said:


> No politics, but an interesting side-note: I just read that the McCloskeys got _pardoned_ last week. Well, whatever your politics, that's not likely to happen for ordinary individuals like me, so my take away is not to go waving around guns ...._or any other weapon_ if you have any choice at all.
> 
> For self defense, I still recommend first trying awareness, avoidance and de-escalation.


Yes, they got pardoned, but after going through hell and spent a lot of money in the last one year.

They should have the right, they were *inside* their own property line. Those people trespassed into their property. If they didn't pull out their guns, you don't know what those people would do. They have no choice. You can't call the police as they won't come out.


----------



## geezer

Alan0354 said:


> Yes, they got pardoned, but after going through hell and spent a lot of money in the last one year.


Precisely my point. Any time you brandish or worse, _actually use _a weapon, justified or not, you can expect to "go through hell". So, if possible avoidance is preferable. 

Could those people have avoided the confrontation? I don't know. I wasn't there. 

I do know that as human beings, our egos often lead us to engage when avoidance is the _wiser_ course of action ....regardless of whether we are within our legal rights or not.


----------



## Alan0354

geezer said:


> Precisely my point. Any time you brandish or worse, _actually use _a weapon, justified or not, you can expect to "go through hell". So, if possible avoidance is preferable.
> 
> Could those people have avoided the confrontation? I don't know. I wasn't there.
> 
> I do know that as human beings, our egos often lead us to engage when avoidance is the _wiser_ course of action ....regardless of whether we are within our legal rights or not.


I am not sure avoidance was an option for them. Those people are about to invade their house.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Thread locked pending review.


----------

